# Yahoo- New Recommendations Released for Treatment of IBS (Newswise)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Although irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is the most common disease diagnosed by gastroenterologists, it's also one of the most misunderstood. That's why updated guidelines addressing the management of the condition are being released by the American College of Gastroenterology.View the full article


----------

